# Labeling "Type" FOs



## hmlove1218 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a Acqua di Gio type FO from Nature's Garden and I'm not sure how I would like to label it.  I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that naming your product with the same name is something along the lines of copyright infringement and the company could sue you.  Nature's Garden has named their dupe Aqua di Dio, but still call it a "type."  Does changing the spelling still mean it should be called a "type?"

The reason I'm asking is because I don't like how the word "type" falls on my labels and in order to make them look correct, I have to shrink the print so much it looks too small.  If changing the spelling doesn't fix my problem I may call label it as the English translation of "Joy Water" or "Water of Joy."

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, the companies can get snippy with people who use trademarked names. I know in the past people have mentioned they just change the name to avoid issues. For example, use the name 'Love Charm' instead of 'Love Spell'.

You could try calling it Aqua di Euforia (Italian) or Eau de Joie (French). However, even Eau de Joie may be problematic since there is a perfume called Folle de Joie. Are you using this for soap?  Perhaps a name like Savon de Félicité (Savon de Joie is taken). 

I'm not good with names. Maybe someone else will have a suggestion.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 6, 2014)

So just changing the spelling might not be enough. I'll have to figure out something. I would like it if people could still know what it is. I guess I could just tell them if they ask though


----------



## Hazel (Apr 6, 2014)

Just my opinion, but I'd change the name and only mention it's a type if people ask when smelling it.


----------



## Carty812 (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree! Name it something and then if they out right ask tell them it is whatever "type". Plus you could come up with better name anyway. Something that will appeal to your market. I like Water of Joy, I'd give it a whiff.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank y'all for the answers. I'll have to decide between Joy Water or Water of Joy. Or maybe I'll  think of something I like better


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 7, 2014)

It might just be my ungentlemanly mind, which usually resides in the gutter, that finds Joy Water a little bit rude.  Sorry 

As it is a soap, you could just call it "Joy"


----------



## Serenity (Apr 7, 2014)

I was thinking perhaps you could call your soap something like "Love Charm" in the case of Love Spell FO, but in the description say that it smells similar to the well known Love Spell perfume, so fans of that fragrance will know.


----------



## pamielynn (Apr 7, 2014)

You could name it based one of the ingredients too - Pick an interesting one and come up with something catchy that refers to it. Does it have palm oil in it? It could be named Palm Beach or something. I know that's lame, but I'm still on my first cup of coffee


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 7, 2014)

I rename my soaps and tell customers it's a dup of.......if they ask.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Apr 8, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I rename my soaps and tell customers it's a dup of.......if they ask.



Yes, I agree. Just give it another creative name. I believe most people really could care less what its true name is - only that they like it  (or hate it :sick: ) but have  'Plan B' in knowing the actual name.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you all for answers.  I've been thinking hard for a while now about what to call this.  What do y'all think of "Acqua di Amore" or "Aquae Amoris?"  I've had this FO described as "sex in a bottle" so I'm trying to give it a sexy name lol


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2014)

I think Acqua di Amore sounds sexy! 

I'm trying to come up with an alternate name for Twilight Woods. I thought of making a round yellow column soap to use as an embed and call it Moonlit Woods. Then I found out there is a Revlon product called that...darn it.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 17, 2014)

What about Midnight Woods?


----------



## Aline (Apr 17, 2014)

I have to say I'm baffled as to how the companies that sell FOs get away with using copyrighted names (even with 'type' and their disclaimers it's still copyright infringement). A lot of these companies sweep Etsy for infringers but don't seem to bother the FO companies! Not that I really care - I'm just puzzled!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> What about Midnight Woods?



I like it! Now to set up a label. Not my favorite thing to do. :-(

_*@ Aline*_

I don't know how some people get away with using the names. There is a  shop I've been in where two women use the copywrited/trademarked names on their products. I attempted to question one of the women about using these names. She told me it was all right to use them and you want to use them since people recognize the fragrance names. I was taken aback but didn't say anything more about it. I also noticed this woman wasn't labeling her creams, etc correctly. I decided to be tactful and not point this out.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 18, 2014)

Hazel said:


> I think Acqua di Amore sounds sexy!
> 
> I'm trying to come up with an alternate name for Twilight Woods. I thought of making a round yellow column soap to use as an embed and call it Moonlit Woods. Then I found out there is a Revlon product called that...darn it.


 
Gloaming Woods?  Dusky Woods?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I did think of dusky but it didn't sound right to me but I'll use it if I can't think of anything else. I never thought of 'gloaming' but I would be concerned people would misread it as 'glooming". I'd be afraid people would think it's a depressing name. Although, some people might associate it with an Irish musical group which could be a good thing. :grin:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E5puGkS9Cc[/ame]


----------



## Hazel (May 4, 2014)

An update: Thanks for the help because it did cause me to think more about the look of the soap. The swirls reminded me of how mist swirls and eddies so I decided to call it Twilight Mist.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (May 5, 2014)

Hazel said:


> An update: Thanks for the help because it did cause me to think more about the look of the soap. The swirls reminded me of how mist swirls and eddies so I decided to call it Twilight Mist.



I like that a lot!


----------

